# Latest Chrome "sorta" working w/ Build.prop edit | Need help on visualizations



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

So I'm running DroidTheory's AOKP ice cream sandwich mod (which is kick%$& cuz it has a working camera lol)

Anyways so I have gotten past the "Your phone is not supported"-ish message by editing the *build.prop* file in the /system folder and set the ro.build.id to:


```
ro.build.id=IML74K
```
via your [favorite root file broswer]. So all the websites "load" meaning when i navigate to a website, the blue bar at the top goes all the way from left to right

However, nothing is displayed. Now why i say this is "sorta" working is because when I go to like google.com it prompts me at the bottom if I want to allow google to use my location for better search results. So.... it's connecting, i just don't know why nothing is coming up visually

I got this hack via the HP Touchpad Rootzwiki forum. I have an HP Touchpad and this hack works allowing to use Chrome.

Anyone know why content doesn't show up? Anyone find a different method for Chrome to work?

Link to Rootzwiki Touchpad fix: How to make Chrome Beta work for CM9


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the fix, even though it doesn't really matter for our phone.

I started a thread about this last week concerning why nothing shows up on the screen. Here is the thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18808-chrome-beta-on-ics-rom/ A member mentioned that Chrome needs hardware acceleration which hasn't been worked out yet on our phone. So, hopefully we'll get it working soon.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

RockyC said:


> Thanks for the fix, even though it doesn't really matter for our phone.
> 
> I started a thread about this last week concerning why nothing shows up on the screen. Here is the thread: http://rootzwiki.com...eta-on-ics-rom/ A member mentioned that Chrome needs hardware acceleration which hasn't been worked out yet on our phone. So, hopefully we'll get it working soon.


Got it! dang its crazy how fast these topics can get pushed down in just a week. Will check it. Thanks for the link


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Haha I know! I had to go back 3 pages to find it. lol


----------

